# I'm getting new floor looms



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

On the 11th I'm supposed to pick up a new-to-me loom. It's a Leclerc 4 harness 22" foldable floor loom. 

Here's a picture










And then, on the 17th, I'm supposed to pick up a new-to-me 45" Leclerc floor loom. It's also a 4 harness. 

Here's a picture of that one












I'll be bringing the little loom back here to NM with me. The big loom will have to stay at the house in GA. Hopefully, beginning in March, I'm going to take lessons on using the floor loom and when I get back to GA in May I can just carry those lessons over to the big loom. Because of getting these floor looms, and being gone so much, I've decided against taking the Walking Loom classes. It seems I'll have plenty to learn with these two.

I have many things I want to make and lots of ideas. However, to begin with, I am planning to weave yardage and see what happens.

Wish me luck that nothing happens between now and the 17th when I should have both these in front of me. Now I need to go and warp two rigid heddle looms. They've been waiting for me since Tuesday.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Too bad there isn't a "LOVE" button at the bottom of each post. 

How fun!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Those are both beautiful! So happy to see these pictures - thanks for sharing, and can't wait to see what you weave!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow, congratulations! They both look like they are in great shape. I think the possibilities are endless for you now. Have fun with all your learning and please share more of what you are doing.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Those are great! Canadian made, too.  LEClerc has excellent documentation on their site, you'll be up and running in no time! Oh, and they sell replacement parts even for old looms they don't make anymore. 

The bottom one is one model newer than mine, I think. I have the non folding version if I am not mistaken.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

frazzlehead, I don't know anything about the model numbers or anything of either of these. I think the little one is a Nilus, maybe a Nilus 2. I know the little one is supposed to have a 6 and a 12 reed and some shuttles, a castle storage box and a cart for rolling it around. I don't know what size reed is on the big one, and it does not come with anything else. My weaving instructor said if I could get a Leclerc I couldn't go wrong - so I trusted her advice. I just hadn't expected to be able to get two at this time.

and frazzlehead, weever, PKBoo, and Marchwind - thank you all for your encouragement and kind words. I am sooooooo looking forward to this.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

These both look great. I would love to have a loom but hubby said I have enough toys and projects items now. I am envious.... Good luck with your learning. It can't be that hard.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Wow, those are super nice!! Congrats!!


----------

